# Eurobike ohne Bergwerk?



## Faunus (23. Juli 2004)

War grad auf der http://www.messe-friedrichshafen.de/messen/eurobike/index.php3 Seite und hab das Ausstellerverzeichnis angeschaut. Wo ist Bergwerk? Seid Ihr dieses Jahr nicht dabei? Habt Ihr keine Neuheiten für nächstes Jahr?


----------



## Brägel (23. Juli 2004)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (23. Juli 2004)

Ist ja wohl der Hammer!
Dabei dachte ich, dass Anthony, nach seinem Urlaub, jetzt wegen der Eurobike-Vorbereitung keine Zeit mehr fürs Forum hat.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (27. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all, 

es ist tatschlich so, daß die Eurobike diesmal ohne uns stattfindet! Der Grund ist, daß Bergwerk für 2005 seine Modelle weiterlaufen läßt. Bergwerk plant eine große Veranstaltung für die Bergwerk Händler und investiert in die bessere Lieferfähigkeit!
Derzeit machen wir eine Aufstellung auf welchen Events wir nächstes Jahr vertreten sein werden & es werden deutlich mehr als dieses Jahr werden. 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## XC_Freund (27. Juli 2004)

Sehr Schade. Kannst du mal euren Testfuhrpark in Pforzheim aufzählen und wann Besuch am gelegensten kommt.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (28. Juli 2004)

@ XC Freund, 

Besuch ist uns eigentlich immer gelegen. Wenn Du mal in der Nähe bist, dann schau einfach mal rein! 
Der Testfuhrpark ändert sich ständig! Am besten kurz vorher mal anrufen und dann sieht man was gerade da ist!   

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## onkel_willi (28. Juli 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> @ XC Freund,
> 
> Besuch ist uns eigentlich immer gelegen. Wenn Du mal in der Nähe bist, dann schau einfach mal rein!
> Der Testfuhrpark ändert sich ständig! Am besten kurz vorher mal anrufen und dann sieht man was gerade da ist!
> ...



hallo AnthonyXIV,

vor 2 jahren gab es doch mal so ein bergwerk-day (war damals leider im urlaub) - so was in einem kleineren rahmen wäre doch mal was??

themen: zeigen (siehe geliebter & geputzter bw fred), schauen (bergwerk), quatschen & fahren (ums bergwerk rum)

grüsse vom bodensee
onkel willi


----------



## carloz (28. Juli 2004)

Also quasi nen Mtb-news/forum-day 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (28. Juli 2004)

@AnthonyXIV, onkel_willi, carloz! 

 Ein Bergwerk-Tag, speziell für Leute aus dem Forum - klasse Idee!

 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. Juli 2004)

Das wäre aber echt mal ne geile Sache so ein Bergwerk-Forum Tag. Oder etwa nicht Ziege?  Vielleicht mit ner coolen Trialshow auf dem Programm!!! Das ist ein super Idee... 

Grüße aus Freiburg

Sebastian


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2004)

Bergwerk-Tag in den heiligen Hallen höchstselbst wär geil.   

Da wär' ich definitv auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (10. August 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> es ist tatschlich so, daß die Eurobike diesmal ohne uns stattfindet! Der Grund ist, daß Bergwerk für 2005 seine Modelle weiterlaufen läßt. Bergwerk plant eine große Veranstaltung für die Bergwerk Händler und investiert in die bessere Lieferfähigkeit!
> Derzeit machen wir eine Aufstellung auf welchen Events wir nächstes Jahr vertreten sein werden & es werden deutlich mehr als dieses Jahr werden.
> ...




???????????????? Sehr seltsam, ein Top Event der Bike Szene und ihr seid n icht dabei, könnt ihr euch das leisten? Denke nicht, wir Endverbraucher wollen die Bikes da genau sehen um zu vergleichen. Spart ihr am Ende wohl an der falschen  Stelle????


----------



## AnthonyXIV (11. August 2004)

hi @ saturno, 

Messen sind für eine Firma und insbesondere für den Bereich Marketing  sehr wichtig. Wir werden das nächste Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder dabei sein! Bergwerk hat für kommende Saison noch keine neuen ausgereiften Modelle, so daß ich es für sehr viel besser erachte, diese Eurobike auszulassen! Denn für eine Bikefirma gibt es nichts schlimmeres, als neue Modelle vorzustellen, diese jedem Kunden schmackhaft zu machen und dann nach der Messe monatelang an Kinderkrankheiten herumzudoktern. 

Deshalb: Weniger ist oft MEHR!  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. August 2004)

Hi @ Anthony

ich bin seit 2 Jahren mit einem Faunus LSD in Schwarz/Silber unterwegs. Laut Deiner Aussage zur EUROBIKE gibt es 2005 kein Nachfolge- oder upgrade Produkt vom LSD. Für mich wichtig zu wissen, da ich mir über Winter mein Bike in Wasserkastenbraun/weiß umlackieren lassen will. Sollte es allerdings Veränderungen geben würde ich mir gleich einen neuen Rahmen in dieser Lackierung bestellen.
Was ist aus der Idee eines BERGWER-Tages für die Bergwerkbiker geworden ? Findet dieser Event statt ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. August 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ Anthony
> 
> ich bin seit 2 Jahren mit einem Faunus LSD in Schwarz/Silber unterwegs. Laut Deiner Aussage zur EUROBIKE gibt es 2005 kein Nachfolge- oder upgrade Produkt vom LSD. Für mich wichtig zu wissen, da ich mir über Winter mein Bike in Wasserkastenbraun/weiß umlackieren lassen will. Sollte es allerdings Veränderungen geben würde ich mir gleich einen neuen Rahmen in dieser Lackierung bestellen.
> Was ist aus der Idee eines BERGWER-Tages für die Bergwerkbiker geworden ? Findet dieser Event statt ?



Thema EUROBIKE
ich finde es Marketingtechnisch schlecht nicht auf so einem Event present zu sein. "Sehen und gesehen werden"; "Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn"; ganz zu schweigen von den Stimmungen die aufkommen können wie "Gibts die nicht mehr" oder "Nach Scheffer ist das auch nicht mehr das was es mal war" usw. usw. Es wird sicherlich nicht zu einer gesteigerten Auftragslage für Euch führen. Dessen bin ich mir sicher.
Auch was das Thema Merchandising angeht habt Ihr absoluten Nachholbedarf. Die Aussage "Wir beschränken uns auf gute Bikes zu bauen" reicht nicht aus. Die Biker wollen sich mit dem Produkt identifizieren und es nach außen hin represäntieren. Das kann nur gut für Euch sein. Warum schafft Ihr es nicht einfache Parts wie T-Shirt, Basecap, usw. produzieren zu lassen ?
Ich bin fest der Meinung das diese Entscheidung nicht die beste war !!!
Gruß aus der schönen Pfalz............


Was ist mit der neuen Homepage ?


----------



## Lumix (12. August 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Thema EUROBIKE
> ich finde es Marketingtechnisch schlecht nicht auf so einem Event present zu sein. "Sehen und gesehen werden"; "Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn"; ganz zu schweigen von den Stimmungen die aufkommen können wie "Gibts die nicht mehr" oder "Nach Scheffer ist das auch nicht mehr das was es mal war" usw. usw. Es wird sicherlich nicht zu einer gesteigerten Auftragslage für Euch führen. Dessen bin ich mir sicher.
> Auch was das Thema Merchandising angeht habt Ihr absoluten Nachholbedarf. Die Aussage "Wir beschränken uns auf gute Bikes zu bauen" reicht nicht aus. Die Biker wollen sich mit dem Produkt identifizieren und es nach außen hin represäntieren. Das kann nur gut für Euch sein. Warum schafft Ihr es nicht einfache Parts wie T-Shirt, Basecap, usw. produzieren zu lassen ?
> Ich bin fest der Meinung das diese Entscheidung nicht die beste war !!!
> ...



Hallo,

Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu; aber wenn der Laden nicht läuft sollte man sich neu Sammeln und sich nach der Neu-Umstrukurierung wiedermelden.

Hat man doch bei Canyon gesehen, tolle Werbung, gute Tests, immer schön auf dicke Hose und dann die Ware nicht heran bekommen. 

In meinem Job kommen wir auch oft in die Verlegenheit, unbedingt noch DIE Neuigkeit auf einer Messe zu zeigen, Fazit ist dann meistens, dass mit einem unausgereiften Produkt nur  Menge Geld versenkt wird.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich den Messeauftritt etwas kleiner ausfallen lassen und nur die aktuellen Produkte zeigen. Evt. einen kleinen Infostand oder eine Messekooperation mit anderen kleinen Herstellern  

Wir (mein Bikekumpel und ich) waren vor einem 3/4 Jahr bei Bergwerk und Toni hat uns die Fertigung gezeigt, danach gab es lecker Kaffee und Gebäck im Office, dort haben wir dann noch Angela und Stefan kennengelernt. Hat uns super gefallen; ist aber auch eben eine sehr kleine Firma, die nicht für jeden Bereich einen Angestellten hat.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Bergwerk auch nicht diesen Eindruck machen will, als wären sie die großen Global Player (ist meine persöhnliche Meinung).

Gruß aus Lippe


----------



## carloz (12. August 2004)

@lumix: full ack !   

@Anthony: Baut Ihr nur weiter schöne bikes. Des passt scho 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (12. August 2004)

> Baut Ihr nur weiter schöne bikes. Des passt scho



genau so isses carloz - ich zieh sowieso keine basekappe auf - ich bin ja kein ami . die aufkleber vom rocklandbiker sind doch ausreichend


----------



## uffe (12. August 2004)

Verschwendet meinetwegen bloß keine großen Kapazitäten mit Merchandising-Stuff! Ich will ein hochwertiges Bike, kein komplettes Outfit...
Baut Eure Website umfangreicher aus: mehr Detailfotos zu den Bikes, umfassendere technische Infos für Selbstaufbauer (z.B. empfohlene Gabelhöhen und Federwege, Komponenten und evtl. Probleme), bietet Euren Katalog als PDF zum Download an  soll heißen: macht's wie Nicolai und besser! Nix für Ungut    
Unterstützt Eure bisherigen und potentielle Kunden hier im Forum, das trägt massiv zur anhaltenden Zufriedenheit bei  zumindest in meinem Falle! Ist doch ein tolles und sogar kostenloses Marketinginstrument...


----------



## carloz (14. August 2004)

@Fettkloß: Cooool ! Nich schlecht  Aber jetzt wissen wir ja hier alle im Forum, dass du in Darmstadt wohnst ? Naja is ja ziemlich groß der Ort 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CaBaLoR (28. August 2004)

Hi

Also ich finde cool das die Bikes 2004 auch nächstes Jahr noch bleiben.

Habe mich ja erst vor 2 Wochen in das Bergwerk Mercury verliebt und so kann ich in Ruhe das Geld zusammenkratzen und dann im Dezember zu meinem Geburtstag zuschlagen.

@AnthonyXIV

Finde gut das ihr der Meinung seit das man lieber ein Jahr aussetzt und weiter in Ruhe testet und entwickelt.
Besser ein ausgereiftes Bike als tausend Kinderkrankheiten die einem dann den Spaß am Bike und Biken nehmen.
So kann man nämlich auch Kunden verlieren wenn dauernd Fehler am Bike vorhanden sind und es mehr in der Werkstadt als im Gelände ist.


----------

